# Bird Day Bird



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Today is Spikes 7th Bird Day 












I can`t believe he is seven, time flys


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy birdday little Spike! What a cutie he is! ^^


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy birdday Spike! Such great pictures. I see you are one of the older members. Good to see you back on


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys 
Correction Spike is seven  Where does the time go


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy Birdday Spike


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy Birdday Spike! You are gorgeous


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Happy Birdy Birthday to you Spike!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy Hatchday Spike


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy BirdDay Spike  !! What presents did you get?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Happy Birdday Spike! You are gorgeous!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Happy Hatch Day Spike!


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Happy B-day Spike! :clap:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike says thanks for the Bird day wishesied:
This is what I ordered Spike for his Bird Day


Products
1 x	116750 Sisal Bungee Small	
1 x	117609 Tiki Chew
1 x	119781 Daisy Ring
1 x	Just Tomatoes HOT VEGGIES 12 oz bag
1 x	901142 Cuttlebone Twin Pack
1 x	113793 Tic Tac Toe
1 x	960403 Toy Chandelier Small
1 x	119043 Fetch-it-Fun Perch

I can't wait until it comes in.
I got it from healthy bird. They have tons of nice stuff 
On his Bird Day I gave him a foraging box but it is bigger then what I expected and he has not touched it yet.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Amazing pictures! Love the dark background!

Happy hatchday Spike!!


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

Happy hatch day Spike! You are such a beautiful bird


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am wondering if you would like to share anyhing about the taming/training of Spike, since you have had him for seven years. Did he get tame right away and stay that way, or was it a gradual process?

Many of us have birds that are slow to tame.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

dianne said:


> I am wondering if you would like to share anyhing about the taming/training of Spike, since you have had him for seven years. Did he get tame right away and stay that way, or was it a gradual process?
> 
> Many of us have birds that are slow to tame.


It was gradual. It was 2 months before he would trust my hands and longer for scritches and then kisses. I remember when he was so scared he rocked back and forth hissing like a snake at me.(he was handfed)
A lot of people say give their favourite treat by hand. Spike hated and still hates me to hold anything for him to eat. I put his treats on a plate for him. He stayed tame but it was a slow process and you have to earn their trust. Sometimes you lose it and have to earn it again. Now I can get kisses just minutes after clipping him. 
Spike is very cuddly now but he can still get grumpy when hungry or tired and peck and hiss at me. I ignore it and only put him back in his cage when he calms down. Some birds will learn to bite so they can be put back in the cage.
Try not to let them get to hungry or tired and put them back in their cage for a snack or nap before they have to tell you.
Spike use to run back and forth when he wanted out. Now I just put my hand in and ask him if he wants to come out and he will hop on, that is if I don't have a scary bracelet on 
Good luck


----------

